# Vote on name



## bjjohns (Dec 1, 2013)

Close enough to Turkey Day. We bought the mom exposed, and got surprised a little early. If you vote 'Other' tell me what would be a fun name! (Registered Boer BTW)
Mom & Baby:


Baby:


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 2, 2013)

OK, I am now begging. Please vote, or give me an idea to name her? She's our first solid red.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

I voted!


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you SBC!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

your welcome! I like Bourbon Red! Looks like I am out-voted though.


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 2, 2013)

Kind of surprised no-one has suggested 'Cherry Pie' yet. Though that's not a big T-Day pie in my parts.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

You could call her snowball.... looks like snow was on the ground when she was born!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have to go with Cranberry...just because of the birth being near Thanksgiving.  So very cute!!!!  Congrats!!!!  Of course I would end up calling the cutie Berry Baby, just because I am a silly old thing!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

BTW- she is really a beauty... can't believe I didn't say that before!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yup...a really cute little thing...Southern, don't tell any sheeple people, but I love these little baby goats...enjoy our neighbors across the street's sheep and goats, and at birthing time, snuggle and hold them all...LOL...now...shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> You could call her snowball.... looks like snow was on the ground when she was born!


 We did that with a solid black mare a few years ago - Called her Snow White. I like it, but I think she would need to be black.


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> BTW- she is really a beauty... can't believe I didn't say that before!


She is a serious cutie. Thank you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbean01 said:


> Yup...a really cute little thing...Southern, don't tell any sheeple people, but I love these little baby goats...enjoy our neighbors across the street's sheep and goats, and at birthing time, snuggle and hold them all...LOL...now...shhhhhhhhhh


I won't tell anyone! We will keep it our secret. LOL
Funny I am clearly a goatie, but like you Bon... baby anything and I am sunk. Lambies and kiddies are so much alike as babies what is there not to love about them! 

Around here all you ever see are the traditional Boers, which are pretty but WOW! this girl is a beaut!


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbean01 said:


> Yup...a really cute little thing...Southern, don't tell any sheeple people, but I love these little baby goats...enjoy our neighbors across the street's sheep and goats, and at birthing time, snuggle and hold them all...LOL...now...shhhhhhhhhh



I like sheep, they just don't like me. It's like the non-green thumb with sheep. Goats, well they survive me (or survive for me? not sure).


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm down for Bourbon Red.


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 2, 2013)

I gotta admit, the 'Bourbon Red' name tells me of the insides of those oak wine barrels they use - and that looks like her color (now). But Cranberry seems likes such a good girls name.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 2, 2013)

Just voted- my DS(8) picked Cranberry!  Very cute baby


----------



## chicken pickin (Dec 3, 2013)

Bourbon Red is cute but I love Bourbon Red turkeys(I raise them) You could call her Red for short.

I really like Cinnamon and you could call her Cinna

Or Nutmeg

Or Pumpkin


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 3, 2013)

chicken pickin said:


> Or Nutmeg
> 
> Or Pumpkin



Ohhh, I like those too. Darn it. Wish her twin would have lived.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2013)

The Bourbon Red and Cranberry are a bit more original though. I love the names pumpkin and nutmeg but everyone with a red/orange goat names their girls this.


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 3, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> The Bourbon Red and Cranberry are a bit more original though. I love the names pumpkin and nutmeg but everyone with a red/orange goat names their girls this.



Considering her birth color, I am/was trying to go for that deep red color. But honestly I did not consider either pumpkin or nutmeg (to orange for my brain I think). I am/was trying to make her name mostly a red fall name. Maybe Oak ( as in red oak leaf). However the two choices stick in my head.


----------



## chicken pickin (Dec 3, 2013)

how about Maple ?


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 3, 2013)

chicken pickin said:


> how about Maple ?


My picture might not be good, sorry. She is a really deep red. I don't see much much maple coloring in her. I do appreciate the tie-in, it's quite fall like.


----------



## chicken pickin (Dec 3, 2013)

Or what about Garnet, like the stone(group of minerals)


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 3, 2013)

Garnet is good (as is ruby). We were hoping for a turkey-day tie-in. I do like Garnet. It's number two for me behind Cranberry. Mom might be renamed.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Dec 3, 2013)

Awww...she's cute!   I voted, btw.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2013)

Scarlett?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2013)

I love the name Cranberry! She is sooooooo cute!!


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for voting! Cranberry is doing good, even with the cold and snow we are having in Ohio.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 7, 2013)

Congrats on the new named kid. So cute.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

Cranberry it is then!   So will you be giving updates as she grows???? _Hint Hint_


----------



## Catfsm (Dec 16, 2013)

I like Cranberry.  I also like Strawberry.


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, Cranberry passed away last night at 11:40 PM. It had gotten cold the night before, and mommy crushed her trying too hard to keep her warm. We found her at 7:30 in the morning, barely able to breathe. We tried, but we just could not get her to recover. Unhappy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2013)

I am so sorry. Didn't expect to see this, we are devastated with you. We (family) have followed this thread with you.
I wish I had some way of comforting you/yours.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 20, 2013)

So sad to see this  I am so sorry


----------



## bjjohns (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the sympathy. We certainly were not expecting it at 5 days old. 1 or 2 days maybe, but not 5. She was a strong, happy, healthy girl,


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 20, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## MissFitFarm (Dec 21, 2013)

So  very sorry for your loss, she was a beauty.


----------



## elevan (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 21, 2013)

sorry to hear this


----------

